# My "friend" is driving me CRAZY



## Kimmers86 (Oct 25, 2008)

So my friend...who I've only known for three months or so...just found out she's 6 weeks pregnant. Now I don't know her that well...so I don't know if she's dumb or if she thinks everyone else is dumb. Ever since she found out she was pregnant she acts like she's totally helpless. Whining about how fat she is already....rrrrright. Now she's not fat by any means, just a bit chubby, and now that she's pregnant she OBVIOUSLY pushes her stomach out to look bigger. Now I'm not a mean person so I just kind of ignore her little comments and try not to say anything to upset her. BUT I wanted to say "your baby is like....not even an inch big! You shouldn't have gained ANY weight yet and there's NO WAY your stomach is from your 6 week old baby!!!!" AHHHH!!! It's driving me crazy. And then she's constantly telling me how when I get pregnant I'll understand...wtf? And I guess since she's pregnant she thinks that gives her a license to be a total ***** to anyone and everyone. I can't stand going anywhere with her, she's constantly starting shit with people.

What I do know...is she had cervical cancer and her last surgery was only 7 months ago or so. So I don't think she should be running around telling everyone she's pregnant because she may end up with a miscarriage. Sad, I know, but it could happen. But everytime we go anywhere she finds some way to tell everyone in our general area that she's pregnant. And it is soooo awkward.

I guess I'm just kinda thinking maybe I can't be friends with this girl...cause she's obviously crazy LOL! I don't know her that well and I feel bad just cutting her off so to speak, but this stuff is ridiculous. Right? Or am I over reacting???

I just had to rant a bit cause she's always sending me text messages about some stupid crap about how everyone hates her cause she's pregnant...blah blah blah...her signature on her text is "mommy to be". Don't you guys think this is all weird???

I'd love any input lol

Wow....phew.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ohhh. I agree with you. I'm sorry, but that sounds annoying. She does sound like she is attention hungry. You know it will probably get worse the further along she gets.

I agree that she maybe should wait to tell people about her pregnancy. I know a couple of woman who have had miscarriages, but were healthy otherwise. I can't imagine losing a baby and then having to tell everyone over and over again when they ask about the pregnancy.

I don't think you are overreacting at all. Plus you said that you have only known her for 3 months? Maybe the "real" her is finally showing. I hope I don't sound insensitive or anything.......


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2008)

it sounds like she's super excited and doesn't realise she's acting like a fool. Maybe she'll settle down once she's got used to the idea of being preggers.

It sounds like she's annoying, lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 26, 2008)

You've only known this woman for 3 months?

Run away as fast as you can and let her become someone else's problem, I mean friend.

However, I have never heard that the recovery of cervical cancer could can cause a possible miscarriage.

Just curious where you heard that.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Rosie that she may be excited about it. After all she did have cervical cancer and was able to get pregnant. So that's a big deal! I'd be excited too because of the possibility that she may not have even had this opportunity. To post that her signature is "mommy to be" is a good thing. Why should that be annoying? I did that very same thing. It's pride we as mothers-to-be like to flaunt. I did. As for the weight gain thing, I think she's being a bit dramatic for obvious reasons. If you're considering ditching her due to the cir***stance then I'd consider that as a low blow. Also, hormones do go crazy when you're prego so don't be too hard on her. It'll pass


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't hear that cervical cancer can cause miscarriage, however she mentioned that her doctor advised her to wait a bit longer to try to get pregnant since she had surgery 6 or 7 months ago. Perhaps not a miscarriage, but she should have a weakened cervix since they scraped it down. I'm sure it's exciting for her to be pregnant, however I'm worried that she has nooo clue what she got herself into. Since she's constantly talking about things that aren't true, like being huge at 6 weeks. I'm not trying to ditch her so to speak, and I get what jmg is saying. But she got pregnant for all the wrong reasons (i won't go into that) and she's shoving it in everyones face, in my opinion, way too early. She's only 20, and has been married for a year, only known the guy for maybe 15 months, and he has two kids by another woman in another state. He chose to leave his kids to move here with her. It's all very strange. They can't pay their rent...they only have one car that barely runs....it's a bad situation. And she's always talking shit on my hubby even tho she doesn't know anything about him. I guess she's just starting to rub me the wrong way now that I've gotten to know her better? I dunno.

I guess I'd be more excited for her if she was pregnant for the right reasons? Plus she's already constantly saying "i'm so sick of being pregnant already"--when she chose to do this. It's just very frustrating and an immature decision that could end up effecting herself/family/the baby negatively.

wow. i just ranted again...sheesh

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Rosie that she may be excited about it. After all she did have cervical cancer and was able to get pregnant. So that's a big deal! I'd be excited too because of the possibility that she may not have even had this opportunity. To post that her signature is "mommy to be" is a good thing. Why should that be annoying? I did that very same thing. It's pride we as mothers-to-be like to flaunt. I did. As for the weight gain thing, I think she's being a bit dramatic for obvious reasons. If you're considering ditching her due to the cir***stance then I'd consider that as a low blow. Also, hormones do go crazy when you're prego so don't be too hard on her. It'll pass



I totally see where you're coming from. And I'd never not act excited around her, I mean it's exciting. I'm just disappointed that she's not really excited so much as she's *****ing. She's never happy she's pregnant even tho that's what she wanted, it's more like she's already miserable and wants sympathy? I dunno....I wish her the best and I'm here for her, I couldn't live with myself if I just ditched her. I'm just too kind for that. But she is driving me crazy for sure. I hope that maybe she'll pick up a pregnancy book and get some solid information and look at this in a more happy light, as it should be.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok i read ur post but i didnt read the replys...got a rugrat hanging off my leg lol....

Ok i know when i was preggers i was soooo excited and all i could do was talk about me and my baby...to me she doesnt sound selfish but yes it can be annoying...women to gain weight thru the WHOLE pregancy and althou she is only 6 weeks and baby isnt all that big but the uterus stil has to expend and her body is putting on weight to get ready for the stretch of ger stomach....She is just sooo excited.....and yet scared and is realising shit im gonna get fat etc etc....all u can do is say to her...i know ur excited but please please tone done on the pregnancy talk etc....i know its hard hun but just bare with her...wait a little while and the novelty will go away....


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok i read ur post but i didnt read the replys...got a rugrat hanging off my leg lol....Ok i know when i was preggers i was soooo excited and all i could do was talk about me and my baby...to me she doesnt sound selfish but yes it can be annoying...women to gain weight thru the WHOLE pregancy and althou she is only 6 weeks and baby isnt all that big but the uterus stil has to expend and her body is putting on weight to get ready for the stretch of ger stomach....She is just sooo excited.....and yet scared and is realising shit im gonna get fat etc etc....all u can do is say to her...i know ur excited but please please tone done on the pregnancy talk etc....i know its hard hun but just bare with her...wait a little while and the novelty will go away....

True for sure. I'm there for her and I don't say anything negative to her, I just smile and nod lol. It's just funny that on tues when she didn't know she was preg her stomach was normal then wednesday she's got it shoved out so she looks about 7 months preg. I wouldn't say she's being selfish. I wouldn't care if she was just excited, I wouldn't be annoyed at all. It's just that she's uninformed and whining and unprepared...when she wanted to be pregnant. Bah. I feel like a ***** now


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 26, 2008)

its alright hun.....dont feel like that...know she knows she is preggers she just wants her belly to show thats all..i was the same....but being her first she prob wont show till she is around the 16wk mark...


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand her being excited after her cir***stance with the cervical cancer but personally I know how annoying a person like this is.

I had "friend" who was like this when when she was pregnant. She constantly complained and acted like we had to kiss her A$$ constantly to keep her happy just because she was pregnant. She would go to the club every weekend with some of our friends and my sister in laws and the whole night she would complain about how sick she felt and that she was tired. They even told her ahead of time that if she's going to whine to stay at home but no, she claimed she wouldn't. They'd get there at midnight and by one thirty she'd be complaining wanting a ride home when they live almost an hour away! This chick was already immature to begin with and still is. She would fight even about getting the best of everything and use her pregnancy as an excuse.

She would also complain about her weight but I never said anything to her about it. I just left her alone and spent less time with her. I didn't show until I was 6 months going on 7 but I'm sure she's just wanting that belly there already. It's a direct connection with pregnancy that most women love to have. I know I did.

I know pregnancy is an excited time and very uncomfortable and tiring but I don't care for obnoxious people no matter what their status is. I think we're all allowed to b*tch every once in awhile but to act like it's mandatory and exasggerate is uncalled for.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that it could be excitement given her medical history...

But I do know that for some women, being pregnant is no kind of fun... Talk about irritable... Oooooh...


----------

